# Snow crest



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello
 I can't seem to figure out how to post a
 Photo from my iPhone but maybe someone here
 Might know what I dug up this week.
 The first bottle is clear with a longish neck, it is
 Wide on the bottom and has a old crystal type 
 Design like raised diamond pattern. 
 The bottom says snow crest Salem mass.
 I found a co called that in Salem mass but they
 Make Bear shaped bottles and this one looks like a 
 Very fancy beverage bottle? 
 The second bottle is dark brown it's smallish like 
 A flask has a man in a hat on the front with boats and 
 Designs on the side all embossed. Wish I could post
 Photos we also dug a dark green roundish bottle and it
 Says sun sweet on the bottom is cool looking
 Cindy


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello Cindy,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. Hope you figure out the iphone angle.

 Sounds like you might be digging through the Twenties and Thirties...





From.



From.


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello 
 Ty for the warm welcome and your help.
 The sun sweet bottle is dead on Ty . Any idea on
 Value? And the snow crest is not the one
 I have this one I have is a fancy design like a old 
 Embossed all over it, like raised diamond shape glass covering it.
 Only the neck has no design on it. 
 I will keep looking see if I can find it. 
 Ty so much for your reply!
 Cindy


----------



## epackage (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome to the site, the Sunsweet is a $1-10 bottle if you find a buyer....good luck with the rest of your bottles...Jim


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 2, 2012)

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s483/cindyw3633/7c652622.jpg


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 2, 2012)

I sent a link to the brown bottle I found 
 If anyone has any info that would be awesome 
 Cindy
 Plus value


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 2, 2012)

the brown one appears to be a whiskey..i dont know the value...


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is the snow crest bottle!  https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s483/cindyw3633/a97d704c.jpg
 If anyone has a idea on age and value


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 2, 2012)

The brown bottle is a "Paul Jones Antique Four Roses Whiskey" bottle. They were made in that form most likely from around the 1920's-50's. Your bottle is one of the later made ones. They are quite common, but because of their attractivenes they are worth a couple of dollars. The earlier ones are worth a little more. 

 Forgot to add, the Snow-Crest looks like it dates to the 1950's. I can't be positive, but I'm sorry to say that I'm fairly certain it has minimal monetary value. Keep searching!

 ``Blackglass


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Cindy,

 If you copy your image code from Bucket o'photos and use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 instead of the  brackets, your photo will show up here on the page.

 The whiskey is a John Paul Jones. They made gazillions of these. There may be maker mark & date codes on the bottom. 

 [IMG]https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s483/cindyw3633/a97d704c.jpg

 The snow crest may be a syrup. Screw top, yes? Again, what's on the base?


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ty for your help! That sucks lol seems finding something of value
 Is like finding a needle in a dump site a mile long


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 2, 2012)

This is the bottom of the snow crest


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 2, 2012)

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s483/cindyw3633/57438dfb.jpg
 Ok that didn't work back to linking sorry
 Cindy 
 Snow Crest bottom


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 2, 2012)

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s483/cindyw3633/f443e57f.jpg
 This is a smaller version of the first whisky
 Bottle I showed u that I also found. We found this one a couple weeks ago
 The top is different and it's small like a flask could this be 
 The earlier version? And what would u start a bid on
 It for on eBay? Ty
 Cindy


----------



## madman (Jul 3, 2012)

both john paul jones whiskey bottles date  from about 1940 + the earlier ones are whacky ill tri to find a pix keep digging!


----------



## madman (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-EMPTY-One-Pint-Paul-Jones-Amber-Whiskey-Bottle-Side-Seams-Tin-Top-/271008883418?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f196362da#ht_500wt_1198


----------



## Cindyw3633 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi
 Ty for the photo I can see the difference 
 Thanks for taking the time to post a reply and
 Photo!


----------

